# Mid GA Club Seeking Hog Hunters



## DoeMaster (Jan 31, 2007)

1250 acre Houston County club needs to add a few serious hog hunting "only" members to help control the hog population.  Property borders the Big Indian Creek and is overpopulated with hogs.  Existing members primairly deer hunt and only shoot hogs when seen during deer season.  Hog "only" memberships will allow hunters to hunt or trap hogs by any means legal, including using dogs.  However, hog hunting "only" members will not be allowed to hunt during the archery, primitive weapons, and firearms deer seasons.


----------



## Scott Traylor (Jan 31, 2007)

How much ?

Thanks Scott


----------



## j_seph (Jan 31, 2007)

*Free Bump*

Price still the same?


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 31, 2007)

whats the price??


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 31, 2007)

j_seph said:


> Price still the same?



Yeah what he said. Are they still the same?


----------



## BIGGUS (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd really like to help ya'll with your piggies.  What's the deal???


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Feb 1, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 1, 2007)

how much, where is it located and any other info


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 1, 2007)

How much ?


----------



## Snippygrunt (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd like to know how much also


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 1, 2007)

The fee for an annual hog hunting "only" membership is $500.  This will allow you to hunt hogs anyway legal (including using dogs) except during the archery, primitive weapons, and firearms deer seasons.  The club has an established camp with room for additional campsites (no well or electricity).  The property borders the Big Indian Creek off Hwy 341 between Perry GA and Hawkinsville GA.  PM me if you'd like to setup a time to meet and look at the property.  I can also send you a copy of the rules and regulations if you give me an e-mail address to send it to.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 1, 2007)

how much is a regular membership in your club? and how many hog memberships will you sell


----------



## THE ROWD (Feb 1, 2007)

*Pm Sent*

PM SENT...


----------



## Snippygrunt (Feb 1, 2007)

Eroc33 said:


> how much is a regular membership in your club? and how many hog memberships will you sell



That is good information to know too


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 1, 2007)

A regular membership in the club is also $500.  I have 20 regular members.  I have no deer hunting memberships available for 07/08 and I have a long waiting list of people wanting to join if an opening occurs.    The regular members are primairly deer hunters.  A few hogs are shot each year during deer season from deerstands, but nobody hunts hogs year-round.  The hog population has grown to a point where planting deer food plots is almost a waste of time & money.  The hog sign on the property is double what the deer sign is.  I only plan to add 3 or 4 Hog "Only" Memberships.  A person with a hog "only" membership will have all the same club rights and benifits as a regular member......except no hunting during the archery, primitive weapons, and firearms deer seasons. I have a copy of the 07/08 Hog "Only" Membership Application/Rules & Regulations.  I'll send you a copy if you'll PM me a regular e-mail address.  It is a Word document that is too large to attach to a Woody's reply.


----------



## Snippygrunt (Feb 1, 2007)

What about turkey hunting also?  I for one not sure I wantto spend that much to only be able to hunt one species


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 1, 2007)

*Hog "Only" Membership*

The deer hunting members don't hunt Turkeys very much either....lol.  I could throw in Turkey hunting rights too.


----------



## caught (Feb 1, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 2, 2007)

*hogs*

I would like to talk to you about leasing all three spots.Email me at troyandamy@netscape.com hm 478 836 9398  cell 478 972 0981 pls dont call after 9pm Thanks Troy


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 2, 2007)

Troy,  I didn't get your message until after 9pm.  I'll call you tomorrow (Sat).  I'm showing the property to a couple people on Sat & Sun.  Let me know if you want to join us on either day.  (478) 542-3287 or (478) 956-6916.

Pat


----------



## hoghunter30439 (Mar 2, 2010)

*hog hunting*

how much is it to hunt we have dogs and all we want to do is hog hunt we can help your problem


----------



## buddylee (Mar 2, 2010)

the post is 2 years old. Might have better luck sending a PM


----------

